# i will help you through. The Birth of the pink Kitsune (narusaku)



## shendaime (Dec 27, 2006)

This takes place after naruto?s and sasuke?s fight but it is altered. My first narusaku fic my favorite pairing GO ME!!!


_*Kyubi speech *_

*Inner sakura speech *



Prologue 

XX
(Sakura?s POV)​
I can?t believe this happened. One minute they were all a one big happy team then sasuke leaves I realize he?s hopeless my crush will never be fulfilled. But naruto oh god naruto he always tried to protect me and I just resented him I wish I could take it all back. 

I had to go get them I know I couldn?t go anything but I have to try. 

XX
Narrator?s pov​
Sakura just started running towards the direction of the gate sasuke went through. 

When she finally stopped running she some how found her self at the valley of End (where ever naruto and sasuke fought)   when she got their she only saw naruto mangled up and knocked out. 

?Nnnaruto oh god naruto what happened I wish I could be strong please why can?t I be strong? sakura balled 

*?I can fix that?* an evil voice rang from naruto?s unconscious body. 

?Who are you? sakura horrifyingly cried.  

_*?I am the kyubi no kitsune?*_ 

?But you were killed? 

*?And I thought you were smart, demons can?t be killed we have to be sealed and naruto was the poor sap that happened to be my vessel? * 


?Naruto you struggle so much I wish I could take some of the weight from your chest?

*?You can? *

?How please tell me how?

_*?I can sense repressed emotions in you in the form of an alter ego all I have to do is to have my demonic chakra enter your inner self and it will become a kitsune itself?*_
?What?

_*?Grr I will put in words you under stand I will give you my chakra and you will become like naruto? *_

?Then do it? she said. A few minutes later red chakra engulfed sakura 
?Ahhhhhhh it burns? soon everything went black.

*?Wake up? *inner sakura yelled 

Sakura woke up in the valley that ino and her use to play in. 

?Where am I? sakura said in front of her was herself but was all black even the close and 5 tails, claws and whiskers. 

*?Your in your own mind, this place was you best memory so it was made the landscape of your mind? *

*?This place is one of the reasons I destroyed konoha? *the kyubi complained from the cage away in the valley 

?Kyubi why are you here?

*?because the chakra I used on you inner self had a part of me in it so know I am in both you and naruto?s body yeah for my. But your inner self only got 5 tails thought so your chakra capacity won?t be as big as naruto?s and my 9 tails?*

?Naruto, how is he doing kyubi-sama? 

_*?He is fine I am healing him. Hmm kyubi-sama much more respect then that blond loud mouth ever gave me? *_


?Don?t call him a loud mouth he had to live a hard life because of you?  sakura snapped 

*?Looks like you got some feelings for him? inner sakura laughed *

?What no I like sasuke I think, right no wait? sakura babbled nervously

?Hey where am I? naruto asked while yawning 

_*?Naruto pinky here has decided to help you bear the weight of being my vessel? *_

?Thank you sakura but I didn?t save sasuke?

?Its ok naruto I will help you bring you back?


XX​

?Sakura what happened to you? kakashi asked when naruto and sakura finally woke up.

  Sakura looked into the water and her reflection seeing her self more fox like and had two whiskers one both of her cheeks. 

?I just took a little bit off naruto?s chest? sakura said happily 

?You mean you took some of the kyubi?s?.? kakashi said dumbly 

?Yep I did? sakura stated 


XX​
?Do you really have to bring sakura with you?? Tsunade complained to jiryaiya

?Of coarse you heard kakashi sakura and naruto?s minds are combined if they are apart they may go into a huge depression or something?

?Fine but no funny stuff? 





I know it was short I will post the next chapters


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 27, 2006)

I usually don't like Narurutoxsakura but I peeked into this and I found it really interesting. Good job on it and keep it up!


----------



## shendaime (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks i didn't think it was that good


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 27, 2006)

I LOVE THIS FIC!!!!!!!!! Keep it out, yeah.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 27, 2006)

Well I think the writing could use some touching up, no offense, but I liked the idea you put in. It has a lot of potential.


----------



## shendaime (Dec 27, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> Well I think the writing could use some touching up, no offense, but I liked the idea you put in. It has a lot of potential.



how so (that made me sound smart) please tell me how i can improve


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow a very nice story  cant wait for more  but wait .. how can sakura have 5 tails ? that ,means naruto should only have 4 O.o but whatever


----------



## shendaime (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah i relized that *after* i posted it the point is that naruto has more demon chakra then sakura by the count of 4 tails or somthing


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2006)

i think Sakura should have like 3 tails and naruto should have 6 tails :/


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 28, 2006)

All that I mean is that it seems that you are rushing into the action, maybe you should slow down a little and be more descriptive? Do what you want, of course, you just asked me "how so"...(yeah, sounds smart ) But really, good job on it.


----------



## shendaime (Dec 28, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> All that I mean is that it seems that you are rushing into the action, maybe you should slow down a little and be more descriptive? Do what you want, of course, you just asked me "how so"...(yeah, sounds smart ) But really, good job on it.



next chapter will definaltly slow done. 

spoiler for the next chapter
*Spoiler*: __ 



sakura will try to live out a normal life for a week with the tranformation but fail


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, i can't wait for the next chapter.  Bring it on.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 30, 2006)

bumpage!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2006)

Indeed .. BUMPAGE


----------



## shendaime (Dec 31, 2006)

Here is the next update. Oh and I decided naruto will have 5 tails and sakura 4.

Chapter two 

*Inner sakura speech*



                                       XX

Sakura woke up. Remembering the events of last night went down stairs for breakfast. She found that she could eat more with out feeling full or gaining weight.

*“Finally a decent meal”* 

“What do you mean”

*“I mean you have been starving your self for months just for a guy who didn’t even like you”*

“I guess your right; by the way do you have a name”

*“Name what are you talking about “* 

“Well I am not just going to call you inner sakura, how’s kei for a name”

*“Kei? What’s that supposed to mean”*

“It means thorn” 

*“Thorn I like that”* kei said

“MOM I’m going to the library”

“Ok sweety” Mrs.Haruno yelled from her room. 


                                      XX

Sakura walked up the steps to the library thinking about her training. “If I am going to save sasuke then I will need to train, but know I got so much chakra I can’t control”

“Hello sakura-san looking for the latest romance novel” the librarian asked 

“No I was actually wondering if you new any jutsu’s I could learn that would fit my style”

“well I think this one will suit you well” the librarian said handing the Kirigakure no Jutsu( hidden mist jutsu) scroll to sakura. After looking over it sakura realized it was the same jutsu zabuza used on team 7 during their mission to wave country.

Sakura walked all the way to a little stream to practice. Going through the hand sign “Kirigakure no Jutsu” sakura stated. The area started to get humid but no mist. 

“Kei-san”

*“Yeah sakura”*

“can you lend me your chakra”

*“Fine with me”* kei sighed 

Soon sakura was surrounded by pink chakra. After a few tries the area was surrounded by mist. Next sakura tried it only with a bucket of water and her water supplies kept getting smaller until she could create mist out of thin air.


                                       XX

Naruto was walking towards the towns square when he was surrounded by mist next. Then someone put their hands around naruto’s eyes and laughed “naruto-kun guess who” 

“Sakura-Chan is this your mist” 

“Yeah naruto I learned the Kirigakure no Jutsu” 

“Cool sakura how bout we meet for dinner at the ramen stand” 

“Sure naruto I just got to go home and change”

                                     XX

“mom have you seen my new skirt I’m going to dinner with naruto”

“No your not” Mrs. Haruno snapped 

“why not mom”

“Sigh’ sakura naruto is a monster”

“no he’s not he is a container” 

“Sweety you don’t know what you are saying”

“Yes I do mom you know what I’m a container now I did it to help him out, does that make me a monster” sakura cried

“That demon did what to you” 

“You aren’t even listening mom I am leaving” sakura cried as she ran out the door. 

XX

Sakura ran into naruto’s house sobbing “naruto my mom said you were a demon and I…told her I was one too and I ran away” 

“Sakura-Chan please stops crying” 

“Oh naruto is this what you have to go through everyday” sakura sobbed again 

                                      XX

“Tsunade-sama that demon naruto has turned my daughter evil”

“Oh really well I have talked to their sensei and he said she wanted it to happen” 

“I don’t care I wont him dead” 

“Well to bad he will soon be our next hokage and you will show him respect” 

“Should I go get them” jiryaiya said from behind

“might as well” 

“go where” Mrs. Haruno pestered 

“well for your information your daughter and naruto are going on a 2 and ½ year training mission oh and you are know an ex-village representative for the council of konoha” 

“You stripped me of my rank” 

“Yes we will hire someone with a more open mind” Tsunade said mockingly 


                                    XX


The next day


“your two ready” jiryaiya asked annoyed 

“yeah sakura is just stealing some stuff from her old room at her moms house” 

“Ok off we go” jiryaiya said 

To be continued


sorry if there was a mistake my beta-reader hasnt been on for a few days and i wanted to get it out today


----------



## Kyon (Dec 31, 2006)

I am laughing my fucking ass off, but definately not for the reasons you intended.

“Sweaty you don’t know what you are saying”

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

You MIGHT want to read over the story before you put it out there. Even if your beta-reader isn't there, be a reader yourself.


----------



## shendaime (Dec 31, 2006)

i fixed it sorry i can be so lazy some times


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2006)

Ahh Great Job  keep up the good work!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 31, 2006)

If you need a beta, i'll be happy to help.


----------



## shendaime (Dec 31, 2006)

i'll wait for my current beta-reader to come back if they dont then sure


----------



## shendaime (Jan 14, 2007)

I decided that I will make a little deep thoughts type chapter before I really get the story going please like it. 


XX


In that split second when sakura was in naruto’s arms crying about her mom not understanding, deep thoughts were forged. 


In naruto’s mind 

_Sakura, I have always watched you. I thought you were like me you kept on searching for recognition. I even kept the hope of you and me when you became a sasuke fan girl. I will always search for you sakura-chan. Finally someone has taken on the weight I carry and it was you, even if you end up with sasuke I will protect you until the day I die, that is a promise datteyabo*  _


In sakura’s mind 

_I wanted sasuke to accept me so I could be popular and everyone would like me. How shallow of me. Naruto always was there for me HE accepted me when only ino had, but I always let him down. That and all the weight he already had, oh god it makes me fell like a monster. What is the feeling I get from him it’s like what I thought I had for sasuke but a hundred times more. Kami-sama* please never let naruto leave me and let me become strong to help him in his dream of rescuing sasuke and becoming hokage. _

*- datteyabo- don’t know if I spelled it right.    Kami-I think that is their god.  


If you squint it has clues to the ending so I hope you like it 
Edit-I am SO sorry if it is boring i am done with this i tried to take it slow like inosakushine advised me to
p.s gaara you can be my beta reader


----------



## shendaime (Jan 15, 2007)

[/IMG]

i found a picture of demon sakura so cool


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 13, 2008)

OK  this so cool do More


----------



## NaruSaku12345 (Dec 7, 2008)

write more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hannah uchiha (Dec 7, 2008)

i really like this stroy, please write more!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Dec 11, 2008)

This is awesome. KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 6, 2009)

This is a very good story, and the Reaper want's more, please.


----------



## ssvidel3 (Jan 9, 2011)

good story so far. please write more!


----------

